# cwm in eclipse



## rll6fd (Jan 7, 2012)

Ok so i was just wondering about the cwm? I flashed it and put imnut's kernel over it, everything went super smoothly! There is no option for booting in recovery on shut down so I thought hey odin over the top of it, still wouldn't come up. I wiped data before the install and everything, Amy suggestions?


----------



## murd0ck (Jul 4, 2011)

Power down then hold the power button volume down and home button on the bottom. Let the Samsung logo blink twice and let go. This should get you into cwm if it doesn't try again except Vol up.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


----------



## rll6fd (Jan 7, 2012)

Thanks, forgot about the up and home fix..also there is an app called quick boot which helps too, thanks for your help


----------



## Droidianslip (Sep 13, 2011)

The power menu mods have not been added to Eclipse yet. Nitro said he will be adding those at some point.


----------



## RWNube (Sep 30, 2011)

Or use adb reboot recovery or in terminal emulator su, reboot recovery

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------



## Atheron121 (Sep 12, 2011)

or use this: https://market.android.com/details?id=com.siriusapplications.quickboot&feature=search_result#?t=W251bGwsMSwyLDEsImNvbS5zaXJpdXNhcHBsaWNhdGlvbnMucXVpY2tib290Il0.


----------



## jimc5423 (Jan 2, 2012)

RWNube said:


> Or use adb reboot recovery or in terminal emulator su, reboot recovery
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


THANKS! I had no idea you could do this from the terminal. I was getting ready to reload everything again.


----------



## hazard209 (Aug 1, 2011)

Or just upgrade to the new eclipse which now has the extended power menu.


----------



## RWNube (Sep 30, 2011)

Also, there is a widget in the app Fastboot that should work. I believe you can make a custom shortcut (long press desktop) that reboots.


----------



## Droidianslip (Sep 13, 2011)

Eclipse 1.2 is out with the power menu mods and a few other goodies


----------

